
Contingency Planning for Presidential Interference with the Election - iron0013
https://www.lawfareblog.com/contingency-planning-presidential-interference-election
======
jfengel
Military members have "no political statements" drilled into them. You will
not get the Joint Chiefs or anyone else to make a statement that would be read
as opposing the President, even on a matter as obvious as this. That's not
aided by the fact that his party has a long-standing preference among the
military in general -- far from universal, but it means that they are even
less likely to want to break that injunction. They prefer to maintain a
"neutral" position even though they know that their silence will be read as
assent.

